

Ask HN: I write tutorials, where can I post them? - tomw1808

I have seen a lot of posts around where to post your new startup. Now, obviously, if you have a great product you want to promote it and let the whole world know how much [time they save]&#x2F;[better it is than others]&#x2F;[...]. I wouldn&#x27;t go so far with programming tutorials and post them on startup pages though, but it would be interesting where you post tutorials if you have some. At the end, writing tutorials is also a tedious work and, well, traffic is also generating money, isn&#x27;t it? :)<p>Bonus question: If you do write blogs&#x2F;tutorials, do you have a preferred place to post it?
======
timetraveller
Check out net.tutsplus.com and sitepoint.com. You could get paid if your
tutorials are published.

------
bob_sadino
make your blogspot(is google blog platform) link with Udemy.com to monetize
your tutorial x)

~~~
tomw1808
Have never seem udemy, will check for sure! Thanks. ... I am just not sure if
the tutorials could extend to a whole course with lecturing. I would rather go
a little bit into the direction "passive income" with quality tutorials.

~~~
AlexeyBrin
If you plan to make money in the long term with your blog, you should buy your
own domain and use a shared hosting like BlueHost (or something similar).

Alternatively, you can buy a domain and use GitHub to host your blog for free.

In any case you should _own_ a domain name.

